# لماذا لايكون اجتماع بالشكل دة اجتماع طوبى لصانعى السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون



## george_sobhi (12 أغسطس 2017)

لماذا لايكون اجتماع  للصلاة من اجل سلام العالم كلة ومن اجل بلدنا الغالية  مصر وممكن ابونا يصلى لينا اوشية السلام وكمان نصلى علشان الزرع وثمار  الارض وكمان سلام الهواء يعنى مايكونش فيه اعاصير او جفاف لان الهواء هو  الذى بيكون احد اسباب سقوط الامطار والامطار دى هى اللى بتعمل النهر   والمياة وكمان نصلى من اجل كل واحد مسافر ان ربنا يحفظة فى سفرة الى ان  يعود بسلام الى اهلة وكمان نصلى من اجل كل زوج وزوجة ان يبقى فى سلام بينهم  بل من اجل كل فرد من اجل ان يكون داخلة السلام الداخلى العميق الذى يفوق  كل عقل 
وممكن لما تبقى فيه مشاكل  بين اى زوج وزوجة او بين اثنين اخوات بسبب خلاف على الميراث مثلا نصوم ثلاثة ايام ونصلى من اجل السلام  
والفكرة دى ممكن تدى سلام بين الاخوات المتخاصمين بعد وفاه والديهم على الميراث ومش قادرين يحبوا بعض
ممكن كل واحد من الاخوات يعمل قداس على روح ابوة وامه  ويذكرهم فى القداس و  يوزع قربان على الكنيسة كلها او اى عمل رحمة ويجيب اباركة ودقيق للقربان  وشمع ويديهم لابونا ويكرم ابونا 
لو كل اخ واخت متخانقين على الميراث اكيد اكيد هيحل السلام وترجع المحبة بينهم مرة تانى ولو بعد وقت طويل

وكمان لو فى زوجين متخاصمين يحاول كل طرف من الاطراف دى يكرم اباة وامه  سواء بزيارة او يجيب ليهم هدية وبعد كدة يروح لوالد ووالدة الطرف الاخر  ويقدم ليهم هدية حتى لو جة على نفسة علشان الملكوت بتاع ربنا يجى بالتغصب  على عمل الخير ومايهمهوش اى كلام اهانه او تجريح ويعمل الخير مع الطرف  الاخر ويصلى ويصوم اكيد اكيد هيجى السلام الذى يفوق كل عقل بشرى

طبعا خدام الاجتماع اللى هايروحوا مع كل زوج الى زوجته ومع كل زوجة الى زوجها​


----------

